# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  کلید آزمون ارشد آزاد

## qazwsx

سلام آقا اگه کسی کلید ارشد مهندسی کامپیوتر 88 رو داره بزاره من که پیرم دراومد بس دنبال این گشتم(دانشگاه آزاد)

----------


## samanes

شما سوالات رو دارید؟
اگه سوالات رو دارید لطفا قرار بدید.. 
ما سوالها رو هم پیدا نکردیم چه برسه به کلید..

----------


## Microsoft.net

تا جایی که من یادمه دانشگاه آزاد هیچ وقت کلید سوالات کارشناسی ارشد رو تا بعد از اعلام نتایج نمی زنه

----------


## Mahdi1001

کسی کلید سوالات ارشد سراسری داره

----------


## strongxxx

كليد ارشد سراسري سال1388  :بوس:

----------


## mohsen_csharp

این هایی که شما گذاشتی مال سراسری هست که نتیجش اومده.
مردم دنبال کلید سوال های آزاد هستند.

----------


## strongxxx

پسره خوب من جواب آقاي Mahdi1001 دادم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hamidshahram

خوب من كليد سوالات آزاد 88 رو مي خوام خيلي نياز دارم آينده من به اون بستگي داره لطفا بزاريد ديگه :افسرده:

----------


## joojoo

> سلام آقا اگه کسی کلید ارشد مهندسی کامپیوتر 88 رو داره بزاره من که پیرم دراومد بس دنبال این گشتم(دانشگاه آزاد)


 
 :خیلی عصبانی:  گشتم نبود نگرد نيست

----------


## azra2099

خیلی گشتیم نبود قبول میشی نگران نباش  :تشویق:

----------


## haririan

پاسخنامه آزمون كارشناسي ارشد رشته مهندسي كامپيوتر دانشگاه آزاد 1388

((--------               ويرايش سوم        --------))

از اينجا دانلود كنيد : http://www.mediafire.com/?nzd3kmz2k31


جوينده يابنده  :قهقهه:

----------


## haririan

پاسخنامه آزمون كارشناسي ارشد رشته مهندسي كامپيوتر دانشگاه آزاد 1388

((--------               ويرايش پنجم        --------))

از اينجا دانلود كنيد : http://konkorearshad.blogfa.com


جوينده يابنده  :قهقهه:

----------


## mehran_titanium

کسی میدونه نرم افزار علوم تحقیقات رو با چه درصدهایی میشه قبول شد؟؟

----------


## mehran_titanium

چرا کسی جواب نمیده؟

----------


## strongxxx

جواب دقيق سوال شما فقط از طريق مركز آزمون دانشگاه ازاد ميتوني پيدا كني
در مورد درصدها فقط ميشه گفت هرسال بسته به شرايط سوالات و داوطلبين متغيير هست

----------

